# Broken extension



## jewsofeast (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi,

I tried configuring KDE desktop as per http://rhyous.com/2009/12/18/how-to-install-and-configure-a-freebsd-8-desktop-with-xorg-and-kde/, when I start X the screen turns black and gray, I guess it is not configured correctly. 

On hitting ctl-alt-F1 I get an error, 


```
RECORD extension is known to be broken, disabling extension now
Failed to switch consoles (invalid arguement)
```

How to fix this?

best,

david


----------



## jewsofeast (Oct 20, 2010)

*X Server Error*

I've now disabled record extension from xorg.conf, still no X.

Here is some additional info from /var/log/Xorg.0.log


```
_XSERVTransSocket INETCreateListener:...SocketCreateListener() failed
_XSERVTransMakeA11COTSServerListeners: server already running

Fatal server error:
Cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running
```


----------



## jewsofeast (Oct 20, 2010)

*[solved] kdm*

It works now.


----------



## jewsofeast (Oct 20, 2010)

*kdehier error*

I ran [cmd=]portmaster -a[/cmd] updated packages and installed some more. At the end of it I get kdehier error. How to fix this.

Best,

David


----------



## adamk (Oct 20, 2010)

If you want help, we need to see the exact error.

Adam


----------



## jewsofeast (Oct 20, 2010)

It says kdehier package wasnt found. Should I install it, I've installed kde from sysinstall and it picked up dependencies; I didnt add anything to it.


----------

